# Favourite songs from the swinging 60's



## In a Lonely Place

*Maximum of two videos per post please as it slows mine and other peoples computers down when people start posting ****loads at once, Thankyou *
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
*Quality not Quantity Please*. 
.


----------



## IveGotToast

^ It amazes me how Scott Walker continues to be so underrated, while everyone praises Bowie.


----------



## Yer Blues

Groovy man!


----------



## Daveyboy

My 2 favs....


----------



## tea111red

Venus - Shocking Blue
White Room - Cream
Dazed and Confused - Led Zeppelin
Heartbreaker/Living Loving Maid - Led Zeppelin
Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin 
Hello I Love You - Doors
Break On Through - Doors
Time of The Season - Zombies
She's Not There - Zombies
Susie Q - CCR
Green River - CCR
Spooky - Classics IV
Somebody To Love - Jefferson Airplane
Whipping Post - Allman Brothers
Undun - Guess Who
Gypsy - Moody Blues
Story In Your Eyes - Moody Blues
Eight Miles High - The Byrds
Long Time Gone - Crosby, Stills & Nash
Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones


----------



## Keith




----------



## Keith




----------



## IveGotToast

In a Lonely Place said:


>


The Stone's best song.


----------



## IveGotToast

A nice little Lighting Hopkins cover.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## IveGotToast

This thread needs more Proto Punk


----------



## Winterwalk

H P Lovecraft "Let´s get together"


----------



## Winterwalk

For some groovy hippie vibes check out Träd, Gräs och Stenar doing a cover version of All Along The Watchtower. The album came out in 1970, but I think it fits perfectly in this thread.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Cronos




----------



## cat001




----------



## cat001




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## fonz




----------



## fonz

OK,this one is cheating a bit,but the video is good fun:


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## bottleofblues




----------



## Krampjains




----------



## Krampjains




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## theCARS1979

*the Doors Break ON Through to the other side video*


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## theCARS1979

*Lesley Gore*






Lesley Gore appeared on the 60s Batman TV Show to boost her career back then


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## theCARS1979

the beautiful Patty Duke, she was quite the singer and also actress who starred in the Patty Duke show back in 1963 which ran to 1966. Notice that she played the part of her and her cousin Cathy on the Patty Duke show. She also starred in the movie the Miracle worker in 62. She also acted with legendary Judy Garland in the Valley of the Dolls 1967


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## riderless

You never give me your money...Beatles and several others of theirs


----------



## blue2




----------



## blue2




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## shycat69

ALBATROSS - Fleetwood mac


----------



## brothersport

The Zombies- She's Not There


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Wren611

I have tons of favourites.


----------



## blue2




----------



## In a Lonely Place

r.i.p


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## mixtape




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Amazing

Dusty Springfield :


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## mixtape




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Rickets




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Estillum

69, Close enough.


----------



## Ja55y

Any song by The Four Seasons. Love them so much.


----------



## coeur_brise

love how the Beatles are so upbeat even when their girl is leaving:


----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## Estillum




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aribeth

Not a song but a theme from a movie from the 60s, didn't know where else to post it...


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Fold Space




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

Fold Space said:


>


One of the greatest debut albums ever.

I just heard that Dallas Taylor, the drummer who played on that album and many tours with CSN and Neil Young passed away. RIP Dallas


----------



## Pessoa

That bass line.


----------



## Pessoa

Oh! And this. Maybe not an original choice but that is a hell of a ****ing voice.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## n0there

So good!


----------



## ohionick

Heaven is a place on Earth- Belinda Carlisle 
(November 30th 1987)


----------



## HenDoggy

Wish this song was a little longer.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## blue2




----------



## joko

Pretty much anything the Beach Boys put out.


----------



## HenDoggy

Dope song.


----------



## HenDoggy

Bob Dylan said it best, I wouldn't mind saying goodbye to Colorado..


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## bad baby




----------



## HenDoggy

I hope she is ok...


----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy

Just recently seen The Panic in Needle Park and how was this song not in the closing credits. Fits perfectly with the film.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues

joko said:


> Pretty much anything the Beach Boys put out.


Prefer this unplugged version:


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou

oops! ops
I haven't paid enough attention to the topic (_*swinging*_)
sorry! :rain


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## HenDoggy

the doors - the crystal ship


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## fotschi

Barakiel said:


>


I love Soft Machine! Been listening to Third a bunch recently, although that's not 60s.


----------



## Barakiel

fotschi said:


> I love Soft Machine! Been listening to Third a bunch recently, although that's not 60s.


There are some live recordings from 1969 I like, particularly this version of Moon in June:






I love the modified lyrics too


----------



## fotschi

Barakiel said:


> There are some live recordings from 1969 I like, particularly this version of Moon in June:
> 
> I love the modified lyrics too


Haven't heard that version before! The lyrics are amazing, haha.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou

"C'est la vie" say the old folk, it goes to show you never can tell


----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Great song ! Sorry to say but its from 1974 :nerd:


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou

does the drum intro remind you of anything?


----------



## In a Lonely Place

^ Been trying to think but no, what does it remind you of?


----------



## Aeiou

In a Lonely Place said:


> ^ Been trying to think but no, what does it remind you of?
> 
> Just like honey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Electronic music: cool since the 60s.


----------



## Barakiel

*Scott Walker covering Jacques Brel*


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Barakiel

*has this been posted here yet?*


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## bad baby

^omg i LOVE that band.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Just revisited that album not too long ago, love that song!


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## tea111red

spooky - classics iv
stormy - classics iv


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## RestlessNative




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## big leaf

zombies - care of cell 44
tammys - egyptian shumba
beach boys - you still believe in me
tvu - sunday morning
nico - alone 
francoise hardy - ton meilleur ami 
france gall - christiansen
andrea carroll - it hurts to be 16
marcie blaine - why can't i get a guy
serge gainsbourg - je taime moi non plus
the caravelles - you don't have to be a baby to cry





have a listen, one of the best songs you've never heard


----------



## The Enemy Within

Barakiel said:


>


Ono of the best records ever made.


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Cronos




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## NeverOddOrEven




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ this is probably my favourite? One of them. Comes immediately to mind. I don't listen to music 60s music.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

that's three songs in a row, but <=2 per post














edit: still 2


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Maybe not the '60


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## NeverOddOrEven




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Barakiel

At least he had a hobby of some sort right?

ooo and David Bowie had a live cover of this with David Gilmour and Richard Wright, hope it's okay to post that here:


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## kesker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## HenDoggy

One of the greatest overlooked songwriters.


----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## skywatcher

And this one, cheating a little, from 1972:


----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## humblebee

California Dreamin-The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## mt moyt

In a Lonely Place said:


>


thank u


----------



## twitchy666

In a Lonely Place said:


> *Maximum of two videos per post please as it slows mine and other peoples computers down when people start posting ****loads at once, Thankyou *
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *Quality not Quantity Please*.
> .


minimize the breeding

BBC or others show you the same sequential moving picture event during a few nanoseconds per period - day, week, month, year, lifespan ever more than one? Critical disease spreading, breeding synapses your mind like galaxial Accordion. uh uh uh uh back 'n' forth jigger repeat over, over, over YBF, adz or Charlie Brooker handsome mock example


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## MysteryWhiteGirl

Tim Buckley - Song To The Siren


----------



## Krampjains




----------



## WillYouStopDave

In general, I can't stand 60s music. Which is probably the main reason I never much got into music until I was in my mid-teens. Most of the people I grew up with were obsessed with 60s music and I hated it instantly when I heard it.

And then there was the whole 70s thing with the bizarre disco stuff. And a lot of the 80s music was horrible too.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Laurelles

Arbre said:


>


Great choice and a great band


----------



## Arbre

Laurelles said:


> Great choice and a great band


That's one of my favourite songs by Can. I think they're one of the best prog rock bands, they're right up there with bands like The Velvet Underground.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Arbre




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Xemnas

She is Leaving Home, by the Beatles
https://www.vidio.com/watch/68631-the-beatles-she-s-leaving-home-lyrics

and Sounds of Silence by Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## sprinter

No one came as close as Dylan to writing lyrics that are like poems except maybe Simon and Garfunkel. 
Very poetic lyrics, To Ramona....


----------



## Wren611

Just some of my faves. 60's music was a massive part of my childhood!


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## 8888




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## sprinter




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place

51yrs ago and still ****ing genius


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## unemployment simulator

> Sometimes the pain is too much to examine, or even tolerate ... That doesn't make it evil, though - or necessarily dangerous. But people fear death even more than pain. It's strange that they fear death. Life hurts a lot more than death. At the point of death, the pain is over. Yeah - I guess it is a friend.


----------



## sprinter

Dude doesn't look 70.


----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## max87




----------



## sprinter




----------

